# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب  استفسار

## sandman

السلام عليكم استخدم youwave android وعندما اقوم بتثبيت الواتس اب اجدWhatsApp has ARM native code and is not supported.ما الحل ارجوووووووووووكم وشكرا

----------

